# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  platnene za veliku djecu

## anik

ima li za kupiti platnenih pelena za veliku djecu (5 god. -20-ak kg)...? treba mi 5 komada...za jednog dječaka koji piški noću...pa samo za noć...

----------


## momtobe

> ima li za kupiti platnenih pelena za veliku djecu (5 god. -20-ak kg)...? treba mi 5 komada...za jednog dječaka koji piški noću...pa samo za noć...


Ja znam za ovu toddle-ease
Šalju u Hr i jako su brzi (uvijek mi je stiglo za manje od 10 dana)

----------


## Dia

postoji ti maxi racman, pitaj na baby shop dal ima ili ti moze naruciti
skicni na njihov site maxi racman

----------


## Snowflake

Postoji veličina XL Fuzzi Bunz koja je predviđena iznad 20,5 kilograma.

----------


## Webmama

Neva vel 3 sa Smib.neta su ti sigurno dobre. Jedna cura je bas iz Rode uzimala za svog sina. Vidis nisam je stigla pitati.

----------

